# Duncan Campbell and the Hebrides Revival



## Skyler (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm having difficulty finding information on the subject. Does anyone know where Campbell was soteriologically?

I love using big words like that... 

But seriously. It seems, from what I've heard, that most of the great historical revivals have been led by Calvinists. I was wondering if this held true for the Lewis Awakening as well.


----------

